# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  4-400 σαν διακοσμητικό

## KOKAR

Ακόμα και οταν μια 4-400 ( jan-843 :Cool:  κάψει νήματα μπορεί να γίνει διακοσμητικό......
η βάση είναι ευγενική προσφορά του φίλου Κώστα και η 4-400 του φίλου Λαζαρου
http://tubedata.jp/sheets/140/8/8438.pdf

----------


## thomasdriver

Θέλω και φωτισμό απο κάτω,να αλλάζει και χρώματα. Πώ-πώ για τον κήπο μου θα είναι ταμάμ....... :Thumbup1:

----------


## KOKAR

Θωμα δεν ξερω αν ειδες το PDF αλλα α) στα νήματα θελει 5ν 14,5Α και β) τα νήματα ειναι καμένα
αυτο που θα μπορούσε να γινει ειναι να βάλω ενα LED 3w πορτοκαλί απο κατω και να την φωτίζει σαν να 
ανάβουν τα νήματα

----------


## manolena

Ανήσυχο το πνεύμα!!!   :Thumbup1: 

Υ.Γ.: Το ταμπελάκι με το όνομα για το © μην ξεχάσεις!!!

----------


## KOKAR

το καλό είναι οτι άρεσε και στην γυναίκα μου !

----------


## agis68

> Θέλω και φωτισμό απο κάτω,να αλλάζει και χρώματα. Πώ-πώ για τον κήπο μου θα είναι ταμάμ.......




Θα σου πάρω μία μην κλαις!!! :Tongue2: 

ρε Κώστα μην Βάλεις LED και το κάνεις φτηνό σαν κινεζιά με λεντ θα είναι....

----------


## KOKAR



----------

